

People who score lowest in skill rankings tend to overestimate their abilities - ddol
http://www.jamesshelley.net/2011/03/were-all-above-average/

======
gexla
"Ignorance more frequently begets confidence than does knowledge."

Thank goodness for ignorance! Goes right along the lines of "if I wasn't naive
enough to know what I was getting myself into then I would have never
started."

Another quote...

Later studies go on to cite a survey that found that 94% of professors ranked
their performance as "above average" when compared to their colleagues.3 It
does not take a degree in mathematics to notice a problem with that figure.
Speaking of statistical impossibilities, multiple studies have determined that
the vast majority of us "average people" consider ourselves to be well "above
average."4

That's good, not only do I suck, but the majority of the people around me suck
also.

I suppose this means that the majority of people are confident that they are
highly skilled and perhaps as a result don't work terribly hard to improve
those skills. Work harder at improvement then you can likely make some great
progress relative to your peers.

